# GT:Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns 11/9



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*








*| Dallas Mavericks (0-4) vs Phoenix Suns (1-4) | 
Thursday, November 9th, 9:30PM TNT*

*Game Notes*
Good news will inevitably be reported for one of these teams, while the other will carry forward its depressing start to a season wrought with lofty expectations by the team and its fans. The Suns have the home court edge and are coming off a solid effort against the Spurs. Both teams are playing its second game in back-to-back nights, so fatigue will likely become a factor at some point during the game. A victory in the last of the playoff rematches for the Suns will require another solid team effort on the defensive end against Dirk and company. The Mavs have been struggling defensively, allowing opponents to shoot over 50% from the field. So as long as their shots are falling Phoenix should be able to pick up their second win of the season.

*Injuries*
*PHX:* No injuries reported for the Suns.
*DAL:* Josh Howard of the Mavericks sustained a second-degree ankle sprain and is expected to miss up to two weeks.

*Ninjas Thoughts*
We need a freaking W. Stop jacking up 3's like we're playing Nellieball and stick to your game plan. Carry the intesity that you start the game with over into the other 3 quarters. Get to the basket, get to the basket, get to the basket. Step up the defense. I can't count how many times we have been burned baseline throughout these first four games. 





Discuss amongst your selfs...........​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Too lazy to gather and post all the pics etc.... but it's better than the GT we didn't have.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again.


Looks GOOD!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In fact, I am sooooooo happy to have a GT that I have decided to let you keep your uCash....

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php?do=actionhistory&aid=14

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> In fact, I am sooooooo happy to have a GT that I have decided to let you keep your uCash....
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php?do=actionhistory&aid=14
> 
> :biggrin:


Sweetness. How come every time I go the Thief! it tells me that they are out?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I actually think this will be an entertaining game...but since we have inventory here tomorrow night, I probably won't stay up for it.  

Will you guys promise not to tell the results 'till Sunday morning? :bsmile: 

Friday night - inventory :makeadeal 
Saturday - work :verysad: 
Saturday night - friend's anniversary party :cheers: 
Sunday morning - Mavs vs. Phoenix :sfight:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I am not worried, got mad but not worried.

Mavs need a win tonight, we need good play from Dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Sweetness. How come every time I go the Thief! it tells me that they are out?


:whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I actually think this will be an entertaining game...but since we have inventory here tomorrow night, I probably won't stay up for it.
> 
> Will you guys promise not to tell the results 'till Sunday morning? :bsmile:
> 
> ...


Friday night - inventory :cheers:
Saturday - work :cheers: 
Saturday night - friend's anniversary party :cheers: 
Sunday morning - Mavs vs. Phoenix :cheers: 

(a weekend of drinking should prep you for the PHX game on Sunday)


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I've decided to give the Mavs 20 games before I start pulling my hair out by the roots. Thats 16 more games to get their act together.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I've decided to give the Mavs 20 games before I start pulling my hair out by the roots. Thats 16 more games to get their act together.


Avery said he grades the team by 20 (games) - so you're on the same page. :biggrin: 

Interesting, that he's opposed to major changes, at least until he's able to sit down after those 20 or so games and assess their play. I actually am getting a charge out of watching how he responds to this (mini) train wreck.

Will he cut players? Throw objects? Work with Cuban for a wholesale deal at the deadline? All this in the event that the first half goes terribly wrong.

Drama.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Great start for Devin, Dirk, Jet, Damp, Diop, and AJ. And our defense overall. And interesting decision by Avery, Mo Ager's just checked in for hirst non-garbage NBA time.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I think Mo's specifically been given the instruction not to shoot and just play D. Which is fine by me, because I'm liking what I'm seeing out of him against Barbosa.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Good first quarter, although the first quarter hasn't been the problem this year. Outside of Devin, Damp and Diops early 2 fouls, things are looking good. I like the way were attacking the rim and getting to the line. Need to keep hitting the offensive glass to keep PHX from running. 

Now it's time to keep the momentum up and build on the first quarter.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk goes to the bench to start the 2nd, we start looking lost.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

PHX on a 14-4 run. Timeout Dallas. 7:08 2nd. Tie Game.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Whats the deal with these moving screen calls? Damp and Diop both have 2. None of which looked illegal.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Tech on the Sun's coach.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk on fire.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dirk on road to score 50 again. 

60 - 56 Dallas.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk on fire.


He's making shots and that's the only way we can win. Our system = overrated!!!!!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Our defense is silly.. Double teams and playing zone against Phoenix..theyre abusing us on the 3pters


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

If Dirk goes cold, were screwed.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Jet's hot too. Stackhouse is having a decent game and if Devin gets as aggressive as he was in the 1st quarter before picking up his second foul, we're good if Dirk gets cold. Which he won't.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

All 1v1, the Mavericks are a boring team to watch. If the Mavericks players get cold in the fourth quarter, it's over.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Could Damp blow a few more plays for us? Don't even throw the ball in his direction.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Noone is even trying to rebound..pissing me off


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How about a string of BS calls to get PHX back in it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Where is the defense that Dallas is so proud of?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice B.S. call to foul Devin out....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Those are some terrible calls on you guys.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about that make up call? LOL...

Man... Nash is still.... pretty darned incredible...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How bout those back 2 back BS offensive charge calls against Nash and George....

The reffing has been questionable at best tonight on both sides of the ball.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> How bout those back 2 back BS offensive charge calls against Nash and George....
> 
> The reffing has been questionable at best tonight on both sides of the ball.


LOL... do they "kinda sorta" even out? :whoknows:

I know one thing for sure is that these fouls take a bigger toll on the Suns because they change the pace of the game.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

We won. Finally.

Jet and Dirk had 30+. Good game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

wow... Denver is the only winless team now!

WHEW!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

congrats guys, i expect this to be the beginning of the team's turnaround.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> congrats guys, i expect this to be the beginning of the team's turnaround.


 Me too, I dont see us losing until mid December.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Hopefully this is the game that finally kicks Dallas in gear.

Last year, Dallas played PHX in the season opener on the road, and they never looked back from there. I seriously hope this game served that purpose.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> congrats guys, i expect this to be the beginning of the team's turnaround.


 :gopray: 

BTW... Yao is a BEAST!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Me too, I dont see us losing until mid December.


Is that when you guys play the Rockets next? :biggrin:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Pheonix now has a worse record than us.

Is it just me, but is the NBA pushing this Pheonix rivalry a bit much more than it is?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Steve Nash almost had a triple dub, 20 points 9 assists 10 turnovers... ouch.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Stack was 10-16 in 38+ minutes with 23 points as JHo replacement....

Dirk had less than 20 shots but still managed 35 points, and he dished 4 assists (team only had 14 assists)....

Devean George looks like a nice fit for the team. I liked seeing SOMEBODY going for the ball. When he's finally back in shape, he'll be a good contributor off the bench.

I don't care about Devin's outside shot anymore. He should just slash, slash, slash.... He may be a one trick pony, but one trick is better than no trick....

How did Nash turn the ball over 10 times? Since he only had 9 assists, Dallas actually got a rare off game from Nash!?!?!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

76767 said:


> Pheonix now has a worse record than us.
> 
> Is it just me, but is the NBA pushing this Pheonix rivalry a bit much more than it is?


NBA thrives on rivalry.

Doesn't matter how they push it, I can't see it as a rivalry. In fact, as long as Nash is on the Suns and Dirk is on the Mavs, I can't see Suns as a rival.....

I am sure there are plenty of other fans who feel that way. :biggrin: 
(I am not alone on that one, right?!?!?!! LOL...)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Though I feel like I've taken a spear through the stomach and a machete to the nuts, I'll say good game guys. Dirk was unstoppable tonight and JET finally broke out. Plus, it's hard to stop the Mavs when Stack is on like he was in the second half, 'specially that third quarter. Was hoping for the Suns to make some defensive strides in this game. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Right.

'Til next time peeps... :cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

YES, finally ! :cheers: 

Very little defense, but we can't care about nothing else than getting a win.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

good game Mavs, finally a win yess! everybody from seattle is rooting for you J. Terry


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dallas 119, Phoenix 112
*By ANDREW BAGNATO, AP Sports Writer
November 10, 2006

PHOENIX (AP) -- The Dallas Mavericks are starting to like it in Phoenix.

Last June, they clinched their first trip to the NBA Finals in U.S. Airways Center. And on Thursday night they snapped a season-opening four game skid with a tense 119-112 victory over the Phoenix Suns, who fell to 1-5.

"I guess that's what it took was to come back here and play against a team that was kind of struggling like we were," said Dallas guard Jason Terry, who scored 30 points. "The monkey's definitely off our back now."

In a rollicking rematch of last season's Western Conference finals, Dirk Nowitzki scored 35 points and Jerry Stackhouse had 23 as the Mavericks outlasted the Suns.

Leandro Barbosa tied a career high with 30 points, Shawn Marion had 21 and Steve Nash had 20 for the Suns, off to their worst start since they dropped 13 in a row to open the 1996-97 season.

This was the first meeting of the clubs since last summer's Western Conference finals, won by Dallas in six games. And it was played at the same frantic pace, with six lead changes and three ties in the final quarter. But this time the teams were motivated by desperation rather than a trip to the NBA Finals.

The Suns and Mavs entered the game with a combined 1-8 record, and both teams were last in their divisions.

If there's such a thing as a "must" win in November, this was it for the Mavs.

"It was like a playoff atmosphere," Dallas coach Avery Johnson said. "I know it's too early in the season to be talking about that kind of stuff, but it was two heavyweight teams.

"We just needed to feel how it feels to get a win," Johnson said.

The Suns, who have dropped four in a row, are beginning to wonder how it feels.

The slump is likely to lead to changes in coach Mike D'Antoni's rotation. Although he didn't name anyone, D'Antoni lashed out at the Suns' effort.

Phoenix Suns forward Shawn Marion, right, drives the baseline against Dallas Mavericks' Dirk Nowitzki, of Germany, during the third quarter of an NBA basketball game Thursday, Nov. 9, 2006, in Phoenix. The Mavericks won for the first time this season, 119-112.

"We're done messing around and we're going to play guys that are going to play hard," D'Antoni said.

The Suns have given up at least 100 points in all six games this year.

"It should have been a playoff game for us," D'Antoni said. "It was for them but not for us and it should have been, which is inexcusable. We're going to figure out what is wrong and we are going to fix it."

It was Western Conference hoops at its finest, with both teams scoring at will.

The Mavs came into the game shooting 42.4 percent from the floor, 27th in the NBA. But Dallas shot 54.8 percent against Phoenix's porous defense. Phoenix shot 54.7 percent.

Early on, the Suns showed no effects of their heartbreaking 111-106 overtime loss in San Antonio the previous night, jumping out to a 19-10 lead less than five minutes into the game. But the Suns have shown a tendency to blow leads this season, and the Mavs woke up and began shooting as if it was still June.

Dallas went on a 20-2 run to take a 30-21 lead late in the first period. Terry sparked the run by scoring and drawing a foul on Barbosa. And Nowitzki fueled it with two jumpers and a three-point play.

Nowitzki had 25 points at halftime -- one shy of his season high.

The Suns had seen this Nowitzki before. He burned them for a franchise-record 50 points in Game 5 of the conference finals and led Dallas with 24 in the series clincher here.

"I wanted to be aggressive and establish myself, especially early," Nowitzki said.

Dallas surged to a 95-85 lead in the first minute of the fourth period before the Suns ran off 10 straight points to tie it at 95-95 with 9 minutes left.

After the Suns tied it again at 112 on Nash's five-footer with 1:27 to go, the Mavs' Stackhouse hit two free throws.

Nash missed a fallaway jumper and Terry drained an 18-footer to put Dallas ahead by four with 32 seconds to go. An offensive foul on Amare Stoudemire ended Phoenix's comeback hopes.

The Mavs closed the game on a 7-0 run and limited the Suns to two field goals in the final 5:51.

"We talk about 'finish' all year long, man," Terry said. "Finish, finish, finish."

Notes

: Phoenix G Raja Bell missed the game with bruised ribs. He said he hopes to return for Saturday's game against Memphis. Phoenix is 0-6 without Bell. ... Starting for the second straight night, Stoudemire scored 16 points with eight rebounds in 34 minutes. ... Nash started despite nursing a strained hip. ... Arizona Cardinals Matt Leinart attended the game and sat courtside. ... Dallas has scored more than 100 points twice in its first five games while allowing more than 100 four times.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AmVEK4ketpci0vVwNFGtKqC8vLYF?gid=2006110921&prov=ap


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> "The monkey's definitely off our back now."


One "W" doesn't get the monkey off Jason Terry's back....

:biggrin:


----------

